# Döngel yel yeter



## elinet

Hi,

Could someone kindly tell me what does "_*Döngel yel yeter*_" mean?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## princess_of_ist

Hello,
"Dön gel yeter." is a literal expression which might be translated as  "Turn back, it is enough" or "If you come back, it is enough for me."


----------



## dawar

"Döngel yeter" means "just come back, it is enough for me"

But "Döngel yel yeter" is a strange form. it means "just come back, wind is enough for me" or "wind, come back, it is enough for me". this sentence needs punctuation.


----------



## Rallino

I agree with dawar.

Döngel yeter = it is enough if you just come back

but

"Döngel *yel* yeter" is strange, rather meaningless.

yel = wind,  and I don't see what it has to do with the sentence. Though it's not impossible I guess, it's better if you provide us with some context.


----------



## elinet

Thank you very much for your replies, I found this phrase here:

http://www.sozune.com/asli-gungor/asli-gungor-don-gel-yeter.html


best
elinet


----------



## dawar

Ok so it's "Döngel yeter". So :



princess_of_ist said:


> "Turn back, it is enough" or "If you come back, it is enough for me."





dawar said:


> ""just come back, it is enough for me"





Rallino said:


> Döngel yeter = it is enough if you just come back


----------



## elinet

_Thank you very much _


----------

